# Dirk man 7 assists..Holy smoke



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

He added another weapon to his arsenal.


----------



## Hitman (Jul 16, 2002)

Yup, I just noticed that. Did you see the game?

That's kind of scary. The guy works on his passing in the offseason and comes back with 7 assists in the first game of the season -- I think that matches or comes very close to his season high of last year.

Watch out for this dude in the MVP race.

Hitman


----------



## the mail man (Oct 31, 2002)

just cause he dished out 7 assits in a game doesnt mean hjes all of a suden good at it.


----------



## buduan (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>the mail man</b>!
> just cause he dished out 7 assits in a game doesnt mean hjes all of a suden good at it.



It is a sign that he is trying to improve in that area. If he gets that darn defense thing down he is a top 5 player in the league easily.


----------

